# bondic glue



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

this is cool https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEe7aOSyvYo


----------



## FAB (May 6, 2014)

That does look cool


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAO9MNToCiA

from a danish company


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

now if the made mud do this it would rock. 
tape out a room and then put a light on and its dry...


----------

